# Most Popular Destinations in Asia



## pikkza (Aug 17, 2007)

where...?


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Are you asking what we like the most of which on is the most visited?


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Having travelled all across Asia, here are my choices

Most popular : UAE
Most exciting city in Asia: Dubai
Most attractive/ touristy country in Asia: Oman


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

of course everyone from they're own country would pick their country... :|


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

i voted Thailand for its gracoius people, warm weather, yummy cuisine and beautiful landscapes


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

hmm.. for popularity maybe China. 

if only its a public poll


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

I want to go to Japan and HK


----------



## skyscraperboy (Nov 1, 2006)

Malaysia and Thailand.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

I would say Japan

but for paradise it would have to be
Indonesia & Thailand


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

japan


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Hu?

If you want to know, just go and look for some statistics.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I have visited the UAE, Yemen, and Oman. I liked the UAE more than the others, but they all are nice.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

FOR ME CHINA,INDIA,PHILIPINES,MALAYSIA AND INDONESIA,THEY ARE THE SOUL OF ASIA PLUS THEY ARE MEGADIVERS COUNTRIES.


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

Skyprince said:


> Most popular : UAE




Really?!?


----------



## nelly_the_elephant (Jun 20, 2007)

Only been to Asia once, Malaysia to be precise. Still voted for India as it's the only asian destination (along with Nepal maybe) that has real appeal for me!


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Actaully,my mind is bias to Thailand but I would like to travel in Japan and Vietnam including Laos but Laos not in the poll......So, I choose them all.
Japan,Vietnam,Thailand and..... Laos (Should add in the poll)


----------



## CongTuSaiGon (Dec 31, 2006)

I loved my trips to Vietnam and Cambodia. Next trip will be Vanuatu this December, then Japan and Korea in Autumn 08


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Japan, because Mano Erina lives there!


----------



## Ton-Tille (Aug 19, 2007)

Thailand


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Japan!!!


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

XxRyoChanxX said:


> ::edited::
> *you can find Snow in Indonesia
> at mount Jaya
> 
> ...


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Yes I agree with those who put Philippines, Thailand and Indonesia at the top. We must not forget Bali and Lombok, two of the most beautiful islands in the world. I've been to Indonesia and love it ... but I never got to visit Borobodur, one of the most glorious Buddhist monuments in the world. Thailand - delicious food! And the Philippines ... wonderful friendly people! I wanna go back -- soon!


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

Thailand!

I am going there this week.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

The most popular is undoubtedly Thailand :banana:


----------



## lacailacai (Jun 20, 2007)

Vietnam!!


----------



## wulyzhong (Sep 19, 2007)

I love Vietnam! :nocrook:


----------



## Marshall_Azadi (Jun 28, 2007)

For me, Vietnam is da best. :cheers:


----------



## Expressly (Aug 17, 2007)

Japan Thailand and China


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

thiland beach!!!!


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*Sa wa dee kup! What makes Thailand special!*

On this thread, Thailand has emerged as #1. Why is that? My guess:
1. A beautiful tropical country of palm tree shaded sandy beaches and many small to tiny tropical islands of unsurpassed beauty.
2. A diverse and varied terrain with lush jungles and forests, open meadows, mountains, valleys, rivers and waterfalls.
3. A fantastically rich history that has left us the Khmer style ruins of temples in places like Sukhothai, to the more recent glittering golden temples we see everywhere ... like the gorgeous Doi SuThep in Chaingmai.
4. A proud, dignified and independent people! Never colonized or ruled by foreign powers! "Thailand" means "land of the Free".
5. A delicious cuisine of endless kinds of food ... ranks up there with Chinese, French, and Italian as one of the great cuisines of the world.
6. A Kingdom which has left a legacy of majesty and grandeur in the form of marble palaces, glorious pagentry, grand processionals on land and water.
7. An open and liberal society that welcomes and accepts all kinds of people.
8. "The Land Of Smiles."
9. First rate culture and great educational institutions that date back to Kings Rama IV and Rama V. State of the art hospitals. Some of the best hotels in the world. Excellant museums.
10. Beautiful young women and handsome young men who are so friendly!!!!!:lovethem: 

Long Live The Kingdom of Thailand!!! May the Blessings and Grace of the Lord Buddha shine on this land for thousands of years to come!:banana2: :cucumber: epper: :carrot: :banana:


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

Komodo Island of Indonesia such a dinosour's islandkay:


----------



## Nongkhai_tong (Dec 27, 2004)

Thailand is the lead of a poll..


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

I don't know the general consensus of ssc members regarding this poll, but I think I remember when it comes to actual data on which country has the most number of foreing visitors annual, China and Thailand top the list.

For me, I'd like to visit Thailand, China, Philippines India.


----------



## BauIng (Sep 1, 2007)

i love bali :cheers:


----------



## AceN (Apr 24, 2007)

Bali love me.... ehh, i love Bali !!  INDONESIA......... :horse:


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

dhuwman said:


> I don't know the general consensus of ssc members regarding this poll, but I think I remember when it comes to actual data on which country has the most number of foreing visitors annual, China and Thailand top the list.



ohhh.... really thailand and china?!?


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

^^ yes, as far as I remember correctly.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Ten said:


> ohhh.... really thailand and china?!?


Thailand is obvious.

China's numbers are propped up as a result of a booming economy and record tourist arrivals year on year in the last 3 years in Hong Kong.


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

why can HongKong apart from China?
it is a city of China!
don't mistake it again


----------



## ladolcevita (Aug 11, 2005)

If it is asking the top tourist destinations in Asia, the answer obviously is China, since China is the world's fourth most popular tourist destination (behind France, Spain and United States) with 49 million international tourist arrivals last year.


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

For me, it's not much the countries, but regions of Asia. I think Southeast Asia is the most visited compared to destinations in East, South, Central, and West Asia.


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

i vote for the philippines


----------



## doenumberpakistani (Aug 25, 2007)

Pakistan anyone?


----------



## doenumberpakistani (Aug 25, 2007)

here is more









^^ K2 on a clear day























































Credit where its due 

for more visit http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=417606

or

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=345932


----------



## doenumberpakistani (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh i voted for Malaysia


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

There is no denying that Pakistan is beautiful. But the Ministry of Tourism has failed the country in not taking advantage of its natural beauty. Plus Pakistan doesn't have a good image in the media and has never had large swathes of people visiting it, unlike many other Asian countries. So, its NOT popular.


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

traPPed said:


> There is no denying that Pakistan is beautiful. But the Ministry of Tourism has failed the country in not taking advantage of its natural beauty. Plus Pakistan doesn't have a good image in the media and has never had large swathes of people visiting it, unlike many other Asian countries. So, its NOT popular.


unfortunately, Indonesia has the same problem hno:


----------



## glitz_boy (Feb 25, 2006)

pakistan got snowy season? 

for me ... China or HK


----------



## skyscraperboy (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## a s i a n a (Jul 21, 2007)

Philippines. I think the Philippines have enough of all those negative publicity. The Philippines is a very beautiful country mind me.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

traPPed said:


> There is no denying that Pakistan is beautiful. But the Ministry of Tourism has failed the country in not taking advantage of its natural beauty. Plus Pakistan doesn't have a good image in the media and has never had large swathes of people visiting it, unlike many other Asian countries. So, its NOT popular.


Yes, and the recent political crisis will not help. Perhaps in 10 or 20 years?


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

glitz_boy said:


> pakistan got snowy season?


Himalaya passes through Pakistanhno:


----------



## dattebayo (Mar 21, 2007)

skyscraperboy said:


>


Tourist arrivals in the Philippines have already reached 4 million visitors this year


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

these are some places in my country philippines

banaue rice terraces









bohol chocolate hills










boracay









taal volcano the smallest volcano










mayon volcano most perfect coned









makati skyline


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Why are people posting pictures?


----------



## doenumberpakistani (Aug 25, 2007)

tytler said:


> glitz_boy said:
> 
> 
> > pakistan got snowy season?
> ...


thanks tytler

in addition to Himalaya, there are 2 other mountain ranges namely Karakorum and Hindukush

http://www.abc-of-mountaineering.co...ad-capital/mountaineeringtrekkinginpakist.asp


----------



## thePakMan (May 29, 2007)

skyscraperboy said:


>


I voted for Malaysia. I know its very popular destination as it hosts big international exhibitions. I am a big fan of Petronas.


----------



## crispypata (Nov 6, 2007)

Well I've been to places but I still vote for the Philippines.. Its a developing country.. have you been to Boracay lately? Awesome!


----------



## yuval5 (May 19, 2006)

Japan


----------



## drayq2002 (Oct 4, 2007)

philippines!!!! amazing place and people....


----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

dattebayo said:


> Tourist arrivals in the Philippines have already reached 4 million visitors this year


wow it already did?


----------



## pikkza (Aug 17, 2007)

OMG:nuts: Is this Filipino Forum?


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

^ lol


----------



## AceN (Apr 24, 2007)

pikkza said:


> OMG:nuts: Is this Filipino Forum?


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

pikkza said:


> OMG:nuts: Is this Filipino Forum?


well no, why ask?


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

I think because you guys are posting pictures


----------



## CongTuSaiGon (Dec 31, 2006)

There are alot of Filipino voters in here. Filipino as a tourist destination receives very little tourism, ways behind China, Korea, Japan, Taiwan, Thailand, Malaysia and even Vietnam.


----------



## Leeigh (Nov 8, 2003)

CongTuSaiGon said:


> There are alot of Filipino voters in here. Filipino as a tourist destination receives very little tourism, ways behind China, Korea, Japan, Taiwan, Thailand, Malaysia and even Vietnam.


Gotta agree with you on that one buddy!! no offense to Filipinos but Thailand, Malaysia, Singapore and Indonesia are way popular than Philippines. I think Philippines is a great and beautiful country but just not as popular..


----------



## dattebayo (Mar 21, 2007)

haha.. That's why i keep on promoting. Well it's a god thing our tourist arrivals are increasing not like other countries which gets stagnant or decreasing


----------



## ashton (Nov 1, 2005)

So basically there is no point of the poll when everyone already knows that Thailand, Malaysia and etc etc are way popular. This clearly tells us who has spent much on CNN and BBC. have a lovely day! 



CongTuSaiGon said:


> There are alot of Filipino voters in here. Filipino as a tourist destination receives very little tourism, ways behind China, Korea, Japan, Taiwan, Thailand, Malaysia and even Vietnam.





Leeigh said:


> Gotta agree with you on that one buddy!! no offense to Filipinos but Thailand, Malaysia, Singapore and Indonesia are way popular than Philippines. I think Philippines is a great and beautiful country but just not as popular..


----------



## pikkza (Aug 17, 2007)

I know that the Philipines is a beautiful and interesting country. Only that the Philipines doesn't have enough sources which attract tourists. For example, a lack of transportation and less promotion on the tourist knowledge. Comparing to Thailand and Malaysia are much easier to travel to any destinations in these countries. 


I think that Thailand is a leader in this category because Thailand has better choices of transportation and variety of tourist destinations blending with its unique culture. The most influnce to Thailand is that Thais are nice, sweet and always bring u smiles which always welcome tourists to visit again and again.


----------



## cernoch (Aug 7, 2007)

Czech travel agencies, for instance, offer only one half of these Asian states as holiday destination. The others are offered only as the exploring ways.


----------



## allan_dude (Apr 14, 2005)

I change my vote.. I wasn't able to read the posts here, i thought the Philippines is the underdog. :lol: It was a sympathy vote. Anyhow, I go for Thailand. It's the most popular in the region.


----------



## adverg (Apr 5, 2006)

It's always in the midset of the world how negatively Philippines was picturized, even by surveys. But it does'nt mean surveys and the demand always always represents success. Now people around the world slowly recognized the nature beaty of this country and feel regret being influenced by bad news about Philippines. If this is the poll results, why we can accept, if you feel Philippines has no right to lead in this thread, why dont you vote much for whom you feel deserves the title like Malaysia and so forth. It is so embarrasing that this thread was created and whatever results was in and acceptance was not fully appreciated. If this poll favors others, I have no comment about that, it must be respected.


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

the power of the Philippines workforce  hehe peace


----------



## doenumberpakistani (Aug 25, 2007)

its called denial :lol:


----------



## adverg (Apr 5, 2006)

Usaully if you really base on nature's beauty, even there's not much publicity, the eyes and experience cannot deny how a certain place people will manifest the word, That I'll be back. Just take this word and will see who entitled for this place.


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

I know many Koreans who plan on retiring go to the Philippines : DD
I read in some news article awhile ago.

I hope the Philippines develops into something unique, because as the rest of Asia develops it can be hard to distinguish between cities --- if you know what I mean, haha.


----------



## dattebayo (Mar 21, 2007)

adverg said:


> It's always in the midset of the world how negatively Philippines was picturized, even by surveys. But it does'nt mean surveys and the demand always always represents success. Now people around the world slowly recognized the nature beaty of this country and feel regret being influenced by bad news about Philippines. If this is the poll results, why we can accept, if you feel Philippines has no right to lead in this thread, why dont you vote much for whom you feel deserves the title like Malaysia and so forth. It is so embarrasing that this thread was created and whatever results was in and acceptance was not fully appreciated. If this poll favors others, I have no comment about that, it must be respected.


some forumers here can't really accept the fact that they are being outnumbered. :lol:

I agree with your post


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*My first true love: THAILAND*

:carrot:epper::cucumber::banana:

I can't vote twice, but my preference will always go to THAILAND. The other places are fantastic ... don't get me wrong ... but Thailand, which was never colonized and dominated by foreign powers like Malaysia (British), Indonesia (Dutch), Philippines (first Spanish, then Americans), Viet Nam (French), Myanmar (British), India (British), Laos (French), Cambodia (French), parts of China - Hong Kong (British) or Macau (Portuguese) etc ... developed a fiercely independent and proud traditions and heritage. Gorgeous golden temples. Marble palaces. Lovely parks and gardens. A world class cuisine. Some of the very best hotels in the world. Fabulous shopping. Historic monuments. Colorful folklore and festivals. Liberal, tolerant and accepting of all other traditions and cultures and religions (so unlike most of the Middle East with it's religious hatreds!) A glorious Royal heritage that gives the country a resplendent mantle of majesty, elegence, and superb opulence ... has anyone witness the processions of the golden royal barges, or a performance of the traditional epic ballet dances in gorgeous costumes?

I'm not trying to put any other country down, because every country is unique and wonderful in it's own way. But as a western foreigner, a farang, this is the place that most dazzled and impressed me. It's just my opinion, that's all.

And, OH! the ladies are so beautiful!!!


----------

